

Donate computing power to science, receive XRP - philrapo
https://www.computingforgood.org/

======
zenbowman
I tried this out, but I haven't been credited in my account for the past few
days. What's more, these guys have a giveaway with a company called Snapswap,
where you get XRP for making a transfer through Snapswap. I transferred $10
through Snapswap, was not credited, and my pleas to customer support were
ignored.

This looked pretty cool, but now I think I've been duped and taken for a ride.

------
OedipusRex
What is XRP? What is it worth?

~~~
goldenkey
It's a fiat currency that they created 100 billion of. They want it to be
worth something (since they control it) so they are giving away a pittance
promotionally (plenty of millions, but they own 100 billion granted to
themselves.) "promotionally." I'd be very very wary of any company creating
cryptographic currency with no real benefit over bitcoins, especially when
they own the "genesis" block that will become worth enormous amounts when they
get enough popularity/trust from the sheep that join their cult.

Especially when this XRP didn't exist a couple months ago...they were just
doing electronic payments:
[http://pdl.vimeocdn.com/44711/710/188655231.mp4](http://pdl.vimeocdn.com/44711/710/188655231.mp4)

Seems like Ripple is trying to jump on the crypto-currency bandwagon and
shamelessly doing it.

[https://ripple.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2034](https://ripple.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2034)

[http://ripplescam.org/](http://ripplescam.org/)

    
    
      "OpenCoin Inc premined all of the XRPs (Ripples) in existence, 
      and their business model is tricking people into using the Ripple network 
      (you must buy XRPs to use any part of Ripple), playing Federal Reserve,
      and making money off XRP speculation.
      That’s directly OpenCoin Inc’s business model."

------
MWil
having trouble installing in MINT 16. Can't get the manager to run after sh

